# New Classifieds!



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I love this feature Shawn!

Thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

+1
very cool


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i second that. saves so much time filtering the threads.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

This is much better.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Does it save it
for
the day? Or
just a couple hours

oh and I agree kudos for
the change it's very nice


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm liking this feature!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great! Thanks a lot! That will be very useful and I believe will make everybody happy


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha thanks guys, glad we could find a resolution 



TCR said:


> Does it save it
> for
> the day? Or
> just a couple hours
> ...


works the same way the "new posts" does..just for classifieds


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Very nice. It's awesome


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!! This is soooooooooooooo awesome!!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

D o p e!!!!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yuppers!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the new change as well. Its great to still be able to see what's new in the classifieds as well as what is being discussed or asked.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Two thumbs up for the new classified


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

This works great. And if you want to see everything, like I usually do, you can go under Quick Links, Today's Posts. Excellent solution.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job! I like it.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the new feature? I have been under a rock obviously!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Alym
Check the new option in the options bar across the top

Classified new posts only

I like it


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Under the banner, 'New Classifieds' button


----------

